# Are the chances of a 2nd success higher if it worked the first time?



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Despite immune issues, our ICSI worked 1st time for us, and we are very blessed to have a little son. We'd love a sibling for him and are about to start a second cycle. Is the chance of it working a second time higher, because it worked the first time, or do your stats get effectively reset with every cycle?
We didn't have any blasts to freeze, but I responded well to the drugs.

Any thoughts, anyone?


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

hi there, 
i was told by ARGC that it should help as they now know how to get you pregnent and get a live birth. having said that the stats dont really change. i was told this after my chem preg and then got pg with DS after FET, tried a fresh cylce last year BFN but am just starting d/r for aother and my last ever FET so heres hoping so! have been told will be on same drugs as before (alllowing for blood tests/ scan changes etc) but there feeling seamed to be if they've 'cracked' once no reason not to agian, its just those damm stats that are basicly againts us!!!
good luck with it all, i responed well (v simmular) both times too, so hopefully you will get lots of lovely ems...


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

our first FET worked, and so did our second

I think stats wise, having previous success does improve the rates


----------

